# Would You Live In An Islamic Country ?



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

I would not, Islam is too culturally alien for me.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

No, they're too strict.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

No, since I'm christian it would be a bad idea. Some aspects might be appealing for men though, for instance it was in the news recently that a woman was stoned to death for adultery in Iran and apparently it's perfectly legal. :twisted No mention of what happened to the guy involved.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

In general, no. Some countries (like Turkey) would be ok, but most are too stifling.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

No. I would not move to a Christian country either. I prefer my country and it's system of government to be secular and to have freedom of religion.

(Turkey is secular, FWIW.)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Almost every Islamic country lacks adequate human rights, so NO, i would never go there.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Would You Live In An Islamic Country ?*



Kelly said:


> No. I would not move to a Christian country either. I prefer my country and it's system of government to be secular and to have freedom of religion.


 :agree

I dont mind living around a bunch of christians or muslims but if the system and policies are dictated by religion, forget it.

I like the singing (reciting versus from the Qu'ran) that comes from the mosques throughout the day, very soothing to me for some reason. Except when it comes on at 5 in the morning while im trying to sleep. :/


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Only to help with my alcohol problem...


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I would not want to live in any country that doesn't separate church and state.

People should have the freedom to blaspheme all they want without being executed.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

I would not be surprised if France and England in the future become Islamic countries because most of their immigrant population is Muslim and they just keep on coming.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Would You Live In An Islamic Country ?*



sprinter said:


> No, since I'm christian it would be a bad idea.


 :ditto


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Most Muslim countries are very intolerant towards Jews and Christians. Take Lebanon for example, a large chunk of it's Christian minority population feld the country decades ago because of religious intolerance.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

NO! Id BE EXTREMELY Depressed if i lived in a muslim Country. No rights! No alchohol! So strict omg. God Bless America! I love this country  The current state im in: California is meh. But America is a great country. Id need an unlimited Supply Of Opiates and Xanax to live in an islamic country lol


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Only if I wanted to give my wife a beating :lol




(Just kidding, don't get too angry)


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

No effing way. And my family actually is Muslim. It's ironic that the men are so against it considering the fact that as a man you can practically get away with anything compared to women. If you're a woman living in any of those countries you can't go anywhere or do anything without an escort. That's my major beef, not be able to go anywhere I want whenever I want or getting any respect whatsoever. I'd go f***ing crazy. As for the hijab/burqa thing it's really not that bad. It's hilarious how all Western women think it's the most horrible thing in the world to wear one. Look at the bright side (1) You feel like a ninja and (2) if you look like **** no one will know. But staying in the middle east (well, the non violent areas) really isn't as bad as you guys think. I think some people are way too brainwashed by the media in thinking every area of the middle east is bad. But if you're a woman - I'd would highly suggest not living there. You can't do ****. On top of that, guys over there suck. No offense (there are some nice guys but they come in very small percentages). Most of them that I have met from over there are horny douchebags that are total hypocrites. They think by going to the mosque all the time it absolves their bad manners. I honestly feel bad for all the girls that have to marry them. 

But anyway, I am a firm believer in separation of church and state and don't support ANY country that is incapable of doing such.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Holy necrobump, Thanatos! 

Would I live in an Islamic country and/or one where religious freedom wasn't allowed? Heeeellll no!


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

There's a city (Dearborn) in my state that is very predominantly Muslim. I would move there. 

But I don't think there are any mostly-muslim countries I would consider moving too.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

sprinter said:


> No, since I'm christian it would be a bad idea. Some aspects might be appealing for men though, for instance it was in the news recently that a woman was stoned to death for adultery in Iran and apparently it's perfectly legal. :twisted No mention of what happened to the guy involved.


YOU'RE a Christian? :| Yikes!

Uhm no, too scary.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Already living in one sadly. LOL THE GLORIOUS ISLAMIC REPUBLIC OF BRITAINISTAN.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I was going to say "inb4 someone in Britain says they're already living in one" but I'm too late.

None of the Islamic states really grab me. I'd like to visit Indonesia one day, though I'm not quite sure why. That's about all.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'd stay and die in Egypt at my Uncle's crib. The dying part hopefully comes soon.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I did live in the Sultanate of Oman for 4+ years. 'Twas ok. Too peaceful for my liking. And yeah, Islam is a big deal.

Very unlikely that I would live in an Islamic country. Although considering the local Muslim population growth, we'll be Islamic in another 60 years time.


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

Helllllll nah.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

whiterabbit said:


> None of the Islamic states really grab me. I'd like to visit Indonesia one day, though I'm not quite sure why.


(#1) Probably because Indonesians are not Arab. They are Asian in terms of looks which makes them less scary to western people.
(#2) And National Geographic magazine always does awesome articles and stuff on Indonesia. I've always wanted to go there for that reason.

When I was in Saudi Arabia with my family there were a lot of Indonesians staying at our hotel. They all had huge families and wore matching clothes. It was so cute. They were pretty nice too.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

it would be interesting to visit a peaceful one with a tour guide. Dubai, Oman, Qatar, Egypt(once they get stuff settled), and Morocco would be interesting. I wouldn't want to live there long term, but I did like the American Dad episode when they went through all the 'good' things about it. No woman drivers... :lol j/k


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Probably not, as long as it doesn't affect me personally though i wouldn't mind. I actually had a stop over a couple years back in Dubai and it seemed like a nice place.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> YOU'RE a Christian? :| Yikes!


What's that supposed to mean? You have some kind of problem with my four year old post which you've obviously misunderstood?


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll write what I know:

1st of all this Q is totally wrong!! not every islamic country follows islamic laws!!!! 

most muslims r not Arabs!! a lot of arab countires r = not religious!!! 

what I c on TV Doc sometimes =farrrrr from reality!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

WinterDave said:


> Only to help with my alcohol problem...


in most islamic countries Alcohol= is Legal!! :sus


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Saudia Arabia is what you call strict.
Otherwise I wouldn't have a problem..visiting and seeing the world.
Living there on the hand..I'd pass..the country maybe beautiful but the sometimes the people are a whole different other story. I've tried.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Saudia Arabia is what you call strict.
Otherwise I wouldn't have a problem..visiting and seeing the world.
Living there on the hand..I'd pass..the country maybe beautiful but the sometimes the people are a whole different other story. I've tried.


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

*sigh* There's unfortunately a lot of misinformation and bigotry going on here, which i blame primarily on the effect of anti-Muslim/Arab propaganda spread by the mainstream media and Hollywood over the years, especially post 9-11. Firstly, it's important to highlight the difference between the concept of the Islamic state, (i.e. a country where religious doctrine is utilized as the basis for institutions and laws), and a Muslim-majority country (i.e. where Islam is 'practiced' by most of its' populace but where the system is largely secular). Relatively speaking, there are in fact very few Islamic states per se. Most Muslim countries are either Western-backed, autocratic monarchies or authoritarian republics. Secondly, the so-called Muslim world is not a monolithic entity. It is as nuanced, diverse, and complex in its history and culture as are the various Christian countries of Europe. In other words, it's not all Iran and Saudi Arabia. Places like Beirut (when its not being bombed or invaded), Cairo, Dubai, Ramallah, Doha, Amman, Istanbul etc. are much more moderate, modern, and open than you guys might think. Even Pakistan (yes Pakistan, where Osama lived), despite its political instability and perceived intolerance might challenge your pre-conceived notions of everyday life for certain segments of society. For example:

(make sure to watch the latter half)


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I said yes. I think it would be interesting to live in an Islamic country for a while. Wouldn't want to live in one permanently, though. 

I think, (correct me if I'm wrong), that almost all Islamic countries have freedom of religion, to the degree that people are allowed to belong to and practice other religions. From what I understand you only get in trouble if you try to convert other people, or something like that.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Dane said:


> I think, (correct me if I'm wrong), that almost all Islamic countries have freedom of religion, to the degree that people are allowed to belong to and practice other religions. From what I understand you only get in trouble if you try to convert other people, or something like that.


Freedom of religion in private. You can't have public expression of any faith other than Islam. Can't build houses of worship other than mosques. And I think even proselytizing other faiths to Muslims is forbidden. Conversion from Islam to another faith is legally prohibited. But you are free to make a shrine/altar for your deity of choice in your home, I think.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

D11 said:


> No I would not.
> We're having problems at the moment with the Islamic cleric wanting to bring in Sharia law for their community. :wtf
> What's wrong with our own laws?! Why be here if you hate our laws?!


Yep, I don't understand that at all :blank


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

Dane said:


> I said yes. I think it would be interesting to live in an Islamic country for a while. Wouldn't want to live in one permanently, though.
> 
> I think, (correct me if I'm wrong), that almost all Islamic countries have freedom of religion, to the degree that people are allowed to belong to and practice other religions. From what I understand you only get in trouble if you try to convert other people, or something like that.


I should mention that i'm not encouraging anyone to move anywhere, whether to Egypt or Norway. My point is that our assumptions about Muslim countries are often at odds with reality.

To answer your question, again it depends which country you are referring to. For example, Iran, in spite of its questionable human rights record, is home to the Middle East's second largest Jewish population, after Israel obviously. There are approximately 25,000 Jews and they are free to worship at their synagogues, which in Tehran alone amount to almost twenty. Another example of religious diversity in the Middle East would be found in Lebanon, where close to 40% of the population is Christian. And not only are they free to go to church, but they also have significant representation in government. There are also considerable Christian communities in Palestine (West Bank), Egypt, Syria, and Iraq (though their numbers have dwindled since 2003).

On the other hand however, in an ultra-conservative country like Saudi Arabia, the open practice of any other religion besides Islam is forbidden, and as Heroin mentioned, worship is usually done in private. As for actively seeking to convert someone from Islam to another religion, it is illegal and punishable by death, although such sentences are rarely carried out.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

tl;dr media blurs all Islamic countries into one to make them sound terrible. While this may be true, I'd still rather not live in one.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Chairman Dan said:


> To answer your question, again it depends which country you are referring to. For example, Iran, in spite of its questionable human rights record, is home to the Middle East's second largest Jewish population, after Israel obviously. There are approximately 25,000 Jews and they are free to worship at their synagogues, which in Tehran alone amount to almost twenty.


Concession is made for the Jews because they are "people of the book". Ask the Zoroastrian diaspora who had to flee their homeland due to Muslim invasion.



Chairman Dan said:


> Another example of religious diversity in the Middle East would be found in Lebanon, where close to 40% of the population is Christian. And not only are they free to go to church, but they also have significant representation in government. There are also considerable Christian communities in Palestine (West Bank), Egypt, Syria, and Iraq (though their numbers have dwindled since 2003).


Lebanon used to be majority Christian and prosperous modern country. It is now a hellhole that shelters Hezbollah.

In short, I would rather not live in a Muslim majority country without any significant incentive. That religion is bat**** insane, and becomes rather dangerous when it intertwines itself with the state.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

MojoCrunch said:


> (#1) Probably because Indonesians are not Arab. They are Asian in terms of looks which makes them less scary to western people.
> (#2) And National Geographic magazine always does awesome articles and stuff on Indonesia. I've always wanted to go there for that reason.
> 
> When I was in Saudi Arabia with my family there were a lot of Indonesians staying at our hotel. They all had huge families and wore matching clothes. It was so cute. They were pretty nice too.


Actually, on reflection, I think it's mostly because I casually knew an Indonesian guy at university and he was nice to me. Therefore Indonesia = good. That's the kind of sense I make.


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

heroin said:


> Concession is made for the Jews because they are "people of the book". Ask the Zoroastrian diaspora who had to flee their homeland due to Muslim invasion.
> 
> Lebanon used to be majority Christian and prosperous modern country. It is now a hellhole that shelters Hezbollah.
> 
> In short, I would rather not live in a Muslim majority country without any significant incentive. That religion is bat**** insane, and becomes rather dangerous when it intertwines itself with the state.


I'm not arguing that Iran is an inter-religious utopia. Far from it. My aim is simply to emphasize the fact that the issue is not as black-and-white as people think.

With regard to Lebanon, its perpetual volatility cannot naively be attributed solely to Islam. European colonialism and the establishment of Israel contributed a great deal to its violent history.

That said, individual hatred of Islam is symptomatic of a larger problem where ignorance and fear-mongering have taken precedence over historical fact and rational thought. While it is paramount to criticize religious extremism in all its forms, whether Islamic, Hindu, Jewish, or Christian, one should not allow oneself to espouse an equally hateful position.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

If I were offered good money to live and work temporarily somewhere like the UAE or Malaysia then sure. I wouldn't move permanently though.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

heroin said:


> Freedom of religion in private. You can't have public expression of any faith other than Islam. Can't build houses of worship other than mosques. And I think even proselytizing other faiths to Muslims is forbidden. Conversion from Islam to another faith is legally prohibited. But you are free to make a shrine/altar for your deity of choice in your home, I think.


lolo,, that's only in Saudi Arabia (even if there r few old!!

.. this one was a gift from a Priunce in Qatar:


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes, if I were granted access to study their antiquities. I'd wear the veil or the burqa or whatever, and have a male escort if they required that too.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

In Iraq during the days of Saddam: Tariq Aziz is Chaldean_Catholic!









Most Wanted Playing Cards!!! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Most-wanted_Iraqi_playing_cards








------------------------------------------------

Saudi King:


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No way. America is bad enough with some of it's twisted views.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

No way.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

no i ****ing hate islam.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Only Turkey, I would live in Turkey, or possibly Albania but most muslim majority countries, even if they are more progressive than Saudi Arabia would still have issues with my sexual preferences. But I would love to visit or live for a short time, maybe on a study.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

This thread has got me thinking about how much I want to learn classical Arabic...


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

bezoomny said:


> This thread has got me thinking about how much I want to learn classical Arabic...


Spent four or five years having to learn all of it....and forgot it. I can still write in it, but translating is failure for me.  I wish I was good with learning languages.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

MojoCrunch said:


> Spent four or five years having to learn all of it....and forgot it. I can still write in it, but translating is failure for me.  I wish I was good with learning languages.


Was a religious-type class where you learnt classical Arabic? I know that there's a big taboo against translating the Koran.

One thing I like about Catholicism is that, despite Vatican II, there's still a great deal of Latin and Greek used, Catholic priests are taught Latin, Greek, and sometimes Hebrew and Aramaic much better than my experience has taught me to be the case with Protestant priests who went to seminary. In classics, nearly everyone is Catholic or ex-Catholic, especially in the language courses.

Though reading the Koran would be wonderful, my main purpose in learning Arabic wouldn't be just the reading of the Koran, obvs. The Arabic world is really given no credit for what they have achieved. I hope that one day the study of the ancient near east is just as popular in private universities as the study of classics. When I was trying to write a paper on near eastern iconography in Etruscan art, it was ridiculous how difficult it was to find sources on the ancient near east.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

bezoomny said:


> Was a religious-type class where you learnt classical Arabic? I know that there's a big taboo against translating the Koran.


From 1st to 4th grade I had to learn strictly Quranic arabic. Urdu is a little similar to Arabic so learning the letters and writing wasn't too bad. But then my parents put me in this Sunday school that taught Arabic as a language and I was in that from 4th to 7th grade. I was the only non-Arabic speaking kid in that whole class so I struggled and really hated it for a while. I spent three to four years learning Spanish and forgot most of that as well. And spent a year learning German and forgot that too. 



> The Arabic world is really given no credit for what they have achieved. I hope that one day the study of the ancient near east is just as popular in private universities as the study of classics. When I was trying to write a paper on near eastern iconography in Etruscan art, it was ridiculous how difficult it was to find sources on the ancient near east.


This is something very few people WANT to acknowledge just because of what extremist Islam has done to the culture over there. People fail to recognize the poets that came out of the area, the mathematics, the great literature that has not only come out of there but ALL of Asia, and the fact that there were just as many Renaissance men from there as there was in Europe. I'm not a huge fan of the monotheistic religions (especially the violence they have all caused), however I can appreciate the beautiful works of art and architecture that have come as a result of them.


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

bezoomny said:


> Yes, if I were granted access to study their antiquities. I'd wear the veil or the burqa or whatever, and have a male escort if they required that too.


I wouldn't worry about that if i were you. Nobody will ask you to hide your face in a museum. And the only context you'll expected to cover your hair and dress 'modestly' is in a mosque.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

I'd live in Lebanon or Turkey. Maybe one of the Muslim countries in North Africa. Anywhere else would be very doubtful.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Giraffe said:


> I'd live in Lebanon or Turkey. Maybe one of the Muslim countries in North Africa. Anywhere else would be very doubtful.


I've always wanted to go to Turkey or Morocco. Still don't know about living there (I'm pretty happy where I am) but it'd still be pretty fun.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

No. actually, i would not want to live in any country where religion is too dominant, like many islamic countries and some parts of the USA.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> On top of that, guys over there suck. No offense (there are some nice guys but they come in very small percentages). Most of them that I have met from over there are horny douchebags that are total hypocrites. They think by going to the mosque all the time it absolves their bad manners. I honestly feel bad for all the girls that have to marry them.


Absolutely right...


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm loving the blatant ignorance and hatred being expressed in this thread. It makes me happy.









And when I say it makes me "happy" I of course mean "depressed, more cynical, more misanthropic, and provides a good example of why people still kill each other based on what magical fairy they believe in." :blank


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

zookeeper said:


> I'm loving the blatant ignorance and hatred being expressed in this thread. It makes me happy.
> 
> And when I say it makes me "happy" I of course mean "depressed, more cynical, more misanthropic, and provides a good example of why people still kill each other based on what magical fairy they believe in." :blank


What are you referring to? This thread is a lot more mild than I expected it to be. Most people are just citing societal differences. That seems like a reasonable enough reason.


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

I wouldn't live in any of the countries permanently, but I'd be happy to work for a few months in any middle-eastern country that's not at war. I'm also thinking of doing a trip to Turkey and Iran sometime in the next few years.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Charizard said:


> What are you referring to? This thread is a lot more mild than I expected it to be. Most people are just citing societal differences. That seems like a reasonable enough reason.


I agree that it's definitely not the ****storm I expected to walk into, but just because it's not a complete write off doesn't mean that it's good.



Bacon said:


> NO! Id BE EXTREMELY Depressed if i lived in a muslim Country. No rights! No alchohol! So strict omg. God Bless America! I love this country  The current state im in: California is meh. But America is a great country. Id need an unlimited Supply Of Opiates and Xanax to live in an islamic country lol





Duke of Prunes said:


> Already living in one sadly. LOL THE GLORIOUS ISLAMIC REPUBLIC OF BRITAINISTAN.





heroin said:


> Freedom of religion in private. You can't have public expression of any faith other than Islam. Can't build houses of worship other than mosques. And I think even proselytizing other faiths to Muslims is forbidden. Conversion from Islam to another faith is legally prohibited. But you are free to make a shrine/altar for your deity of choice in your home, I think.


And the grand prize goes to:



tommo1234 said:


> no i ****ing hate islam.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^ lol, that's a great breakdown of the thread.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Though I have to admit that I wouldn't want to live anywhere governed by ideology, no matter what kind.


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

The title of this thread is in itself a loaded question.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

No sexist homophobic theocracies for me, thanks.

Turkey would be alright, but it's technically secular.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I would love to live in Pakistan.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Nope. I'd explode in such an oppressive environment.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

only some place like Turkey, other than that no.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Resonance said:


> No sexist homophobic theocracies for me, thanks.


 :ditto


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

**** no.


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

Kelly said:


> No. I would not move to a Christian country either. I prefer my country and it's system of government to be secular and to have freedom of religion.
> 
> (Turkey is secular, FWIW.)


I agree.


----------



## Xenidia (Aug 4, 2012)

I wouldn't. I would only live in secular countries. Such as the place i live, Turkey. I wouldn't live in a christian country too.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

No thx


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I would visit for a short time, but I wouldn't want to live there


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I would love to visit - I would NEVER live there though -I'm too limited and pinned in as I am now,more limitations would send me to the loony bin!


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Hell no.
Also there are too hot in Islamic countries for me


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Never.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Which countries are the most liberal? Turkey or Tunisia?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd say Turkey^


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd like to visit some of those countries, like Turkey or Qatar, but I most likely wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

No, but going off demographics and the way the Islamic horde is breeding and invading Britain it may end up like that soon.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Dudleyville said:


> I would not, Islam is too culturally alien for me.


^ That.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Definitely, this has occured to me before. If myself and the other women were dressed as Muslim women do my BDD might not be such an issue. Also no drunk drivers is a big plus.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

VickieKitties said:


> Also no drunk drivers is a big plus.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes, but in a more liberal one.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Not if you paid me to live there.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Morocco always sounded kind of cool from all the William Burroughs books I've read.


----------



## Hex00 (Jun 17, 2012)

No, I've visited Dubai, but couldn't live in a Muslim country because I'm gay.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

No thanks.
I've been to Dubai too, briefly. Nice scenery but I don't think I would want to live there.


----------



## parzen (Aug 25, 2012)

I would if I wasn't terrified of some nut abducting me and chopping my head off.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

I think this thread is pretty offensive, I dont understand why nobody has said anything yet. Seriously, how would you people like it if someone would post "Would you live in a Jewish country ?" or a country full of black people ? As race and religion are taboo topics in this society.
Why is so totally okay to badmouth another religion or a group of people ?
I don't understand, you all call yourselves "non-judgmental" people and know how it feels like to be outcasts and pointed by the finger and called names and crap like that, aren't you all doing the same ?
Grow up !


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Hex00 said:


> No, I've visited Dubai, but couldn't live in a Muslim country because I'm gay.


Might not be too bad.

http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2007/05/the-kingdom-in-the-closet/305774/#



> In Saudi Arabia, sodomy is punishable by death. Though that penalty is seldom applied, just this February a man in the Mecca region was executed for having sex with a boy, among other crimes. (For this reason, the names of most people in this story have been changed.) Ask many Saudis about homosexuality, and they'll wince with repugnance. "I disapprove," Rania, a 32-year-old human-resources manager, told me firmly. "Women weren't meant to be with women, and men aren't supposed to be with men."
> 
> This legal and public condemnation notwithstanding, the kingdom leaves considerable space for homosexual behavior. As long as gays and lesbians maintain a public front of obeisance to Wahhabist norms, they are left to do what they want in private. Vibrant communities of men who enjoy sex with other men can be found in cosmopolitan cities like Jeddah and Riyadh. They meet in schools, in cafés, in the streets, and on the Internet. "You can be cruised anywhere in Saudi Arabia, any time of the day," said Radwan, a 42-year-old gay Saudi American who grew up in various Western cities and now lives in Jeddah. "They're quite shameless about it." Talal, a Syrian who moved to Riyadh in 2000, calls the Saudi capital a "gay heaven."
> 
> This is surprising enough. But what seems more startling, at least from a Western perspective, is that some of the men having sex with other men don't consider themselves gay. For many Saudis, the fact that a man has sex with another man has little to do with "gayness." The act may fulfill a desire or a need, but it doesn't constitute an identity. Nor does it strip a man of his masculinity, as long as he is in the "top," or active, role. This attitude gives Saudi men who engage in homosexual behavior a degree of freedom. But as a more Westernized notion of gayness-a notion that stresses orientation over acts-takes hold in the country, will this delicate balance survive?


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

Cyrus said:


> Only if I wanted to give my wife a beating :lol
> (Just kidding, don't get too angry)


LOL


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

gomenne said:


> I think this thread is pretty offensive, I dont understand why nobody has said anything yet. Seriously, how would you people like it if someone would post "Would you live in a Jewish country ?" or a country full of black people ? As race and religion are taboo topics in this society.
> Why is so totally okay to badmouth another religion or a group of people ?
> I don't understand, you all call yourselves "non-judgmental" people and know how it feels like to be outcasts and pointed by the finger and called names and crap like that, aren't you all doing the same ?
> Grow up !


Unfortunately this has become quite common. I'm a muslim myself, but I don't feel offended. Some posts I even understand.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Never ever, I'd prefer to be dead. Maybe an exception for a place like Turkey, from what I've heard its not as strict as others. Stuff like Saudai arabia really takes the cake with its women abuse and pedofilic laws. I prefer freedom.










(Pedofilic's spell check option is openoffice for some reason too)


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

No. I'm not Muslim, so that wouldn't be ideal. Besides, I like wearing thongs to the beach


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Maybe Turkey, Azerbaijan, Indonesia, Malaysia, The Maldives or Kazakhstan

Definitely not SYRIA


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

niacin said:


> No. I'm not Muslim, so that wouldn't be ideal. Besides, *I like wearing thongs to the beach*


?


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

It depends i definitely wouldn't want to live somewhere like Pakistan, but Ive been to turkey in the past and for the most part its like any other European country (good food and people are very friendly) so i wouldn't be against living there if i was given a choice.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

There was a time I wanted to, but that's passed. I might buy a home in Malaysia if I'm able, simply to retire in and sip tea quietly for my remaining days. Maybe. Though I'm doubtful.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

not in this lifetime, or any other life time, would I wish to live in a country like that.


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

I'd rather live in a fundamentalist christian society like Utah or Southern U.S over any muslim country. They have too many rules and they don't have Christmas.


----------



## indigo999 (Jun 7, 2009)

No,it would be like living in medieval Europe(but without even any beer!)


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

My supervisor one time had an offer to go to Kuwait to start up an agency serving the DD population and he asked me to come with him. I kind of talked him out of it. At the time Saddam was in power in Iraq and told him didn't really want to have that in the backyard where I lived.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

No, but I wouldn't go to any country that's run by any religious party, whether that's Muslim, Christian, Hindu...

IMO Religion and Politics should NEVER mix.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

This may trigger a debate over whether Turkey is a Muslim country or not, but I lived there for quite a number of years. I miss it terribly. I would much rather live in Turkey than in the U.S. But, given my citizenship and current lack of resources, my options are limited. In fact, I've been to and lived in several countries. I have to admit that the U.S. is one of my least favorite to be in. Basically, the U.S. is just a bunch of yahoos who know nothing about the rest of the world who scream and rant about the Bible and about how immoral the welfare state is. Beam me up, Scotty.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

Resonance said:


> No sexist homophobic theocracies for me, thanks.
> 
> Turkey would be alright, but it's technically secular.


I'm gay, and I loved Turkey.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

worldcitizen said:


> I'd rather live in a fundamentalist christian society like Utah or Southern U.S over any muslim country. They have too many rules and they don't have Christmas.


lolololol,, it's an official vacation in some countries!



copper said:


> My supervisor one time had an offer to go to Kuwait to start up an agency serving the DD population and he asked me to come with him. I kind of talked him out of it. At the time Saddam was in power in Iraq and told him didn't really want to have that in the backyard where I lived.


u mean ur persian supervisor?????.

lolololo ...... badddd weather! but not Dubai!!.....


















Brasilia said:


> Maybe Turkey, Azerbaijan, Indonesia, Malaysia, The Maldives or Kazakhstan
> 
> Definitely not SYRIA


I was in Syria back in 2000,, it's good for those who love histroy!,, esp christians...



parzen said:


> I would if I wasn't terrified of some nut abducting me and chopping my head off.


:sus:um..lololololololo,,,,,



MindOverMood said:


>


ohh, this is a crime!!,,,, 







VickieKitties said:


> Definitely, this has occured to me before. If myself and the other women were dressed as Muslim women do my BDD might not be such an issue. Also no drunk drivers is a big plus.


in most countries u don't have to,,,,, and it's Legal in a lot of countries!:um


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

No. I can barely stand living in a Christian one.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I already live in one but I'd like to move out if I could, not because the reason this thread implies though



whiterabbit said:


> None of the Islamic states really grab me. I'd like to visit Indonesia one day, though I'm not quite sure why. That's about all.





MojoCrunch said:


> (#1) Probably because Indonesians are not Arab. They are Asian in terms of looks which makes them less scary to western people.
> (#2) And National Geographic magazine always does awesome articles and stuff on Indonesia. I've always wanted to go there for that reason.


they're not as crazy. anyway do visit us <3


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Saudi Arabia and Egypt are awesome places to be, so if given the opportunity, I'd move to either one in a heartbeat (especially Egypt.)


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes I would
I already have lived in Lebanon for while and I freaking loved it,
The people there were so nice and the guys so hot :roll
I cried at the airport saying goodbye to my friends and bf back then
and why would you be intimidated by ''arab'' looking people cause 1
there is no such thing as ''arab'' or arab looking I have seen whiter looking ''arab'' people in middle eastern countries then myself because a lot of middle easterns are white/caucasian,
and also yes id move to indonesia
IMO its one of the best countries in the world, I have never met as polite people as over there and so friendly, I was really sad how much friends I had to leave there when I went back, I guess some parts of turkey are fine too, guess most people dont always have a clear image when it comes to islamic countries.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

Relz said:


> No. I can barely stand living in a Christian one.


I would have written "Yes. I can barely stand living in a Christian one."


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

BrookeHannigan said:


> Yes I would
> I already have lived in Lebanon for while and I freaking loved it,
> The people there were so nice and the guys so hot :roll
> I cried at the airport saying goodbye to my friends and bf back then
> ...


This fits my own experience. Facebook friends of mine beg me to return to Turkey, and I feel so helpless because there is just no feasible means for doing this now. I wish I could. I also agree that "Islamic country" is a nebulous concept. Are we talking country with lots of Muslims in it or country with Sharia law or something else perhaps?


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

Sierpinski said:


> This may trigger a debate over whether Turkey is a Muslim country or not, but I lived there for quite a number of years. I miss it terribly. I would much rather live in Turkey than in the U.S. But, given my citizenship and current lack of resources, my options are limited. In fact, I've been to and lived in several countries.  I have to admit that the U.S. is one of my least favorite to be in. Basically, the U.S. is just a bunch of yahoos who know nothing about the rest of the world who scream and rant about the Bible and about how immoral the welfare state is. Beam me up, Scotty.





I've noticed that a lot as well.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

BrookeHannigan said:


> Yes I would
> I already have lived in Lebanon for while and I freaking loved it,
> The people there were so nice and the guys so hot :roll
> I cried at the airport saying goodbye to my friends and bf back then
> ...


I've been to lebanon many times.. it is not an islamic country. The majority are muslim, but its totally different then say, saudi arabia or iran...and its one of the most modernized out of the middle eastern nations, aside from israel. it has the widest variety of religions and a big christian population so tolerance is higher than other nations. go visit another country like iran next time and youll see the difference.

I'd live in lebanon but no, I wouldn't live in an islamic nation like Saudi arabia


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

no, absolutely not. way too strict for my taste. it would only end up making me angry and have to hurt someone.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Laith said:


> I've been to lebanon many times.. it is not an islamic country. The majority are muslim, but its 1-totally different then say, saudi arabia or iran...and its one of the 2-most modernized out of the middle eastern nations,3- aside from israel. it has the widest variety of religions and a big christian population so tolerance is higher than other nations. go visit another country like iran next time and youll see the difference.
> 
> 4-I'd live in lebanon but no, I wouldn't live in an islamic nation like Saudi arabia


1- Lebanon is surviving on Saudis donations!!!...

2-Lololol,,,

3-Who hate each other!. lololol it seems u forgot the civil war!

4-you all say that, at the end u'll go to Gulf countries esp Saudi Arabia!!


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

straightarrows said:


> lolololol,, it's an official vacation in some countries!
> 
> u mean ur persian supervisor?????.


Yes my Persian supervisor.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

straightarrows said:


> 1- Lebanon is surviving on Saudis donations!!!...
> 
> 2-Lololol,,,
> 
> ...


hey, numbering. thats neat

1 - and?
2 -it is
3- yet its still more tolerant than saudi, iran, etc if youre not part of the majority.
4- no i wouldnt.

thxbai


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm from Malaysia, so I'm already living in an Islamic country. However, I'm NOT muslim so I'm not governed by Islamic laws. We have freedom of religion here, but if one ever converts to muslim, they can't ever change religion anymore. To me, it's a kind of oppression. I'm generally an atheist, but in this country, we must choose a religion and can't be without one. It's a peaceful country (NO TERRORISTS HERE!), but I never liked close-minded people. I guess the only good thing is despite muslim females must wear veils, it's not strict here so some of them don't wear them.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

For fear of my safety, the answer is no.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

No. The culture that has developed in most Islamic countries involves treating women generally like second class citizens or property / slaves. Disrespect and abuse of all kinds is rife and it disgusts me. I can't even think about without feeling enraged.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Like every religion, Islam is interesting.And since Islam and it's culture is so different from what I have experienced in my life, I'd probably take an opportunity to live in an Islamic country if I was offered one - I'd try to understand how these people think, what their life is like there, and is it really how I imagine it. But only for a short period of time - a year maybe, not more.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

aquilla said:


> Like every religion, Islam is interesting.And since Islam and it's culture is so different from what I have experienced in my life, I'd probably take an opportunity to live in an Islamic country if I was offered one - I'd try to understand how these people think, what their life is like there, and is it really how I imagine it. But only for a short period of time - a year maybe, not more.


u can't because they r 1.5billion,,, don't u know there r more than 20million Russian Muslims?!

Muslims in general don't share a lot


wrongnumber said:


> No. The culture that has developed in most Islamic countries involves treating women generally like second class citizens or property / slaves. Disrespect and abuse of all kinds is rife and it disgusts me. I can't even think about without feeling enraged.


each country has it's own culture..

long topic with Videos:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f32/muslim-women-few-things-i-know-158206/


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

No, I would not. The way my parents run things in this house is bad enough, so I'd probably go insane if I lived in an Islamic society.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

no, thanks.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

straightarrows said:


> each country has it's own culture..
> 
> long topic with Videos:
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f32/muslim-women-few-things-i-know-158206/


That's why I said most, not all. In the best of them they still treat most women like second class. In fact I've noticed in most developing countries, whether Islamic or not, women are treated like second class. I don't think I could live in those places either.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Not if I had a choice. I guess I would if I had to, but I'd be pretty unhappy, and I'd probably mouth off and get myself beheaded eventually. (Okay, I guess that last bit depends on _which_ Muslim country.)


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

Nope!
Religious psychos are a major turn-off for me...


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I wouldn't, I would be scared.


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

*hell no*


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Only if I get those 72 virgins when I die.


----------



## ImOnlyDreaming (Nov 4, 2012)

No, I wouldn't be able to adapt to their customs. I'd probably get stoned to death in a week.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

OK, you just IDed something that makes this loony x-tian nation seem preferable by comparison.

I'm a guy known for shooting a bible rather than reading it. That pisses off plenty of x-tians. Shoot a Koran and Muslims go f'ing postal. If anybody wishes to provide me with a copy I will shoot it & post pics of the holey holy book. (I'm not joking; PM me & I'll give you my address for shipping.)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

No way, defiantly not the life for me. I don't think I could move to any other country beside the one I'm in now. Probably Canada or Britain would be the most tame and least culture-shock.


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

I already live in an Islamic country so yeah not too sure about moving anywhere, but i wud like to spend sum time in the west, probably Britain, Canada, not too sure about USA cuz i may have visa problems, Just to understand the lifestyle of the Muslims in the west, particularly the people of other religions.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Hell no. Their culture is disgusting and there are far too many religious nutjobs for my liking.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Aces_Shy said:


> Hell no. Their culture is disgusting and there are far too many religious nutjobs for my liking.


I'm sure you know a lot about their culture to make an ignorant statement like that


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Aces_Shy said:


> Hell no. Their culture is disgusting and there are far too many religious nutjobs for my liking.


Ok, I avoided looking into this thread as long as I could because I knew I wouldn't like what I was going to read. But I honestly feel as though most of you who respond with "no" are quite ignorant and unfamiliar with the real way of life in many middle eastern countries. Not all of you (cause I'm sure some do actually have sound reasoning behind your choice), but definitely many of you.

My entire family is from Iran, my dad goes back and visits his family every year. While I've never been, I've asked him dozens of times about what its really like over there and he has told me time and again that most of what you see on the news is bull****. I have close family friends who have taken their two DAUGHTERS to visit and they absolutely loved it. I know men and women who live there who lead happy lives.

Aces, I'm sorry I don't mean to single you out but your post is the closest to the end. To say that citizens of Muslim countries are religious nutjobs is extremely ignorant. Is there no such thing as a Christian/Jewish nutjob? I can name tons of individuals that I know personally who are.

Point is, there are religious nutjobs everywhere you go. Y'all better check yoself before you wreck yoself.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Wurli said:


> Ok, I avoided looking into this thread as long as I could because I knew I wouldn't like what I was going to read. But I honestly feel as though most of you who respond with "no" are quite ignorant and unfamiliar with the real way of life in many middle eastern countries. Not all of you (cause I'm sure some do actually have sound reasoning behind your choice), but definitely many of you.
> 
> My entire family is from Iran, my dad goes back and visits his family every year. While I've never been, I've asked him dozens of times about what its really like over there and he has told me time and again that most of what you see on the news is bull****. I have close family friends who have taken their two DAUGHTERS to visit and they absolutely loved it. I know men and women who live there who lead happy lives.
> 
> ...


Geography aside, let me guess, since your family came from Iran, you are going to say to me, "Iran is a great place to live, what are you talking about???" and completely forget about all the atrocities, human rights violations, war crimes, corruption of the government, lack of freedom, right?

I don't understand why people make excuses for these places? If people would stop trying to make excuses for and try to justify the outrageous actions and behaviours of a rathole country they came from instead of trying to distance themselves from such barbarism, maybe their country's would have a chance to change for the better. You can't fix a problem unless you acknowledge its presence. I guess if everyone else in these countries think that honor killings and stuff are acceptable or that their government is actually just or fair, or that it actually provides an equal chance for everyone of its citizens to have a decent quality of life, then its never going to change for the better.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Noca said:


> Geography aside, let me guess, since your family came from Iran, you are going to say to me, "Iran is a great place to live, what are you talking about???" and completely forget about all the atrocities, human rights violations, war crimes, corruption of the government, lack of freedom, right?
> 
> I don't understand why people make excuses for these places? If people would stop trying to make excuses for and try to justify the outrageous actions and behaviours of a rathole country they came from instead of trying to distance themselves from such barbarism, maybe their country's would have a chance to change for the better. You can't fix a problem unless you acknowledge its presence. I guess if everyone else in these countries think that honor killings and stuff are acceptable or that their government is actually just or fair, or that it actually provides an equal chance for everyone of its citizens to have a decent quality of life, then its never going to change for the better.


1-is most countries there is no Honor killing

2-Each country has it's own problems


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Noca said:


> Geography aside, let me guess, since your family came from Iran, you are going to say to me, "Iran is a great place to live, what are you talking about???" and completely forget about all the atrocities, human rights violations, war crimes, corruption of the government, lack of freedom, right?
> 
> I don't understand why people make excuses for these places? If people would stop trying to make excuses for and try to justify the outrageous actions and behaviours of a rathole country they came from instead of trying to distance themselves from such barbarism, maybe their country's would have a chance to change for the better. You can't fix a problem unless you acknowledge its presence. I guess if everyone else in these countries think that honor killings and stuff are acceptable or that their government is actually just or fair, or that it actually provides an equal chance for everyone of its citizens to have a decent quality of life, then its never going to change for the better.


My dear friend, I say this with the utmost respect but...did you even read what I posted? You're missing the entire point of my previous post (See: the last sentence of my previous post, you know the one where the sentence just before it begins with "Point is"). As straigharrows has already said, each country has its own problems and Iran is no different. I do not dispute that. However the point that I'm trying to make is that your opinion of middle eastern countries, unless you are actually acutely aware (have spent time in said country, etc.), has been formulated by the news and whatever propaganda bs your government has shoved down your throat. My government is just as corrupt as yours, and any other country's.

Also, given that I actually have close ties to individuals who have spent their entire lives in Iran, do you really not think that I have an even remotely better understanding than you about what life is actually like in Iran? Honestly, so much of your post reeks of ignorance in my opinion. You try to make it seem as if middle easterners are just these crazy barbarians running around killing the first person they see, lacking rational thought.

In case you were not aware, people in the middle east do have running water and electricity. Hell they even have televisions! (Shocker right!?). In fact the middle east is an extremely wealthy portion of the world with all that oil sitting around, you know that thing that our cars, planes, and just about everything runs on. I wonder why the rest of the world hates them so much....?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I would be dead when a plain is landed :teeth


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> I would be dead when a plain is landed :teeth


true!! this is the body of a Swdish football player who was killed as soon as he arrived saudi arabia! :roll


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

straightarrows said:


> true!! this is the body of a Swdish football player who was killed as soon as he arrived saudi arabia! :roll


And that is a male. Think about it really... Do you assume if a white feminist chick arrives there and keep her rights up... She would survive alive more than.. About 20 seconds? At least news tells that their country women are killed because of clothing, walking, studying and blah blah...

I would be dead.. Really fast... :teeth


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Hell no. I'd rather die than lose my right to be in a same-sex relationship and be openly religion-free, among other things.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Wurli said:


> My dear friend, I say this with the utmost respect but...did you even read what I posted? You're missing the entire point of my previous post (See: the last sentence of my previous post, you know the one where the sentence just before it begins with "Point is"). As straigharrows has already said, each country has its own problems and Iran is no different. I do not dispute that. However the point that I'm trying to make is that your opinion of middle eastern countries, unless you are actually acutely aware (have spent time in said country, etc.), has been formulated by the news and whatever propaganda bs your government has shoved down your throat. My government is just as corrupt as yours, and any other country's.
> 
> Also, given that I actually have close ties to individuals who have spent their entire lives in Iran, do you really not think that I have an even remotely better understanding than you about what life is actually like in Iran? Honestly, so much of your post reeks of ignorance in my opinion. You try to make it seem as if middle easterners are just these crazy barbarians running around killing the first person they see, lacking rational thought.
> 
> In case you were not aware, people in the middle east do have running water and electricity. Hell they even have televisions! (Shocker right!?). In fact the middle east is an extremely wealthy portion of the world with all that oil sitting around, you know that thing that our cars, planes, and just about everything runs on. I wonder why the rest of the world hates them so much....?


I am not referring to wealth AT ALL. I am referring to social issues and human rights which these countries LACK. Getting arrested and jailed for being blasphemous against religion? Inability for women to vote or go to school? Women who get acid poured on their face because they talked to a boy? Women who can't go outside without being escorted by a man? Getting stoned to death for some honour killing, while the rest of the citizens around not only don't stop and help, but they either join in or cheer these barbarians on! A teenage girl getting shot in the face because she blogged about wanting to go to school and trying to stand up for women's rights. Countries either in constant civil war or under the threat of war without any safety and security to go about a person's daily life?

The most important topic for me is human rights and equality first. I cannot stand the way these people treat others like animals in places around the world, which I would gladly deem "ratholes", its disgusting.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

Wurli said:


> My dear friend, I say this with the utmost respect but...did you even read what I posted? You're missing the entire point of my previous post (See: the last sentence of my previous post, you know the one where the sentence just before it begins with "Point is"). As straigharrows has already said, each country has its own problems and Iran is no different. I do not dispute that. However the point that I'm trying to make is that your opinion of middle eastern countries, unless you are actually acutely aware (have spent time in said country, etc.), has been formulated by the news and whatever propaganda bs your government has shoved down your throat. My government is just as corrupt as yours, and any other country's.
> 
> Also, given that I actually have close ties to individuals who have spent their entire lives in Iran, do you really not think that I have an even remotely better understanding than you about what life is actually like in Iran? Honestly, so much of your post reeks of ignorance in my opinion. You try to make it seem as if middle easterners are just these crazy barbarians running around killing the first person they see, lacking rational thought.
> 
> In case you were not aware, people in the middle east do have running water and electricity. Hell they even have televisions! (Shocker right!?). In fact the middle east is an extremely wealthy portion of the world with all that oil sitting around, you know that thing that our cars, planes, and just about everything runs on. I wonder why the rest of the world hates them so much....?


Nah let them keep hating, they love doing it. They are not hurting you or anybody, they love and want to spread the hate, why stop them ?


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> And that is a male. Think about it really... Do you assume if a white feminist chick arrives there and keep her rights up... She would survive alive more than.. About 20 seconds? At least news tells that their country women are killed because of clothing, walking, studying and blah blah...
> 
> I would be dead.. Really fast... :teeth


Clothing?? WAlking? Studying?! are you serious? !


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

straightarrows said:


> Clothing?? WAlking? Studying?! are you serious? !


Don't you read news?


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i would for the experience

i just hope i dont get stoned to death


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Don't you read news?


I'll be appreciated if u post some links! (not now, any time) THX!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

straightarrows said:


> I'll be appreciated if u post some links! (not now, any time) THX!


lol I wrote plain instead plane... Because my english is this bad you could find better information by using google. I should first google old news in my language and then try to find them in English and I am too lazy for that.

Here is something
http://www.glamour.com/magazine/2008/04/afghanistan-girls-killed-for-going-to-school

http://www.familysecuritymatters.or...murder-of-muslim-women-and-girls-by-islamists

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-19-stoned-death-beauty-contest-Ukraine.html

You find specific matches with better language skills.


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

Nope. Dont want to live in a dictatorship


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> lol I wrote plain instead plane... Because my english is this bad you could find better information by using google. I should first google old news in my language and then try to find them in English and I am too lazy for that.
> 
> Here is something
> http://www.glamour.com/magazine/2008/04/afghanistan-girls-killed-for-going-to-school
> ...


But non of those stories happened in Saudi Arabia!,,,

as I wrote before, each country has it's own problems!
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f32/muslim-women-few-things-i-know-158206/



Hadron said:


> No, i really will be executed as soon as i step off the plane.


get a new U.K. passport without Isreali visa on it!!, that what they all do!:teeth



madsv said:


> Nope. Dont want to live in a dictatorship


say that to *European Monachries* that don't stop asking for Donations from them!


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

If you love islamic countries and sharia so much and are so stupid you cant see the big danger there is, then why dont you move to Iran or Saudi Arabia. There you will find a lot of people who believes in this sick minded illness called islam


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

straightarrows said:


> But non of those stories happened in Saudi Arabia!,,,


I never said I would show specific news from Saudi Arabia :roll

Thread title is would you live in an islamic country. There is plenty of islamic countries, for example Afganistan. And these thing goes with people for ever they go. It is about religion, not about where borders are.

If you want something from Saudi-Arabia, here
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/1583420/Saudi-woman-killed-for-chatting-on-Facebook.html

I have no any interest to point something what happends all the time among islamic people. Read news or live in a lie, I don't care.

And this thread is not about "every countries has their own problems". What happends here does not undo what happends in islamic countries. This thread is about living in an islamic country and I said I would not do that and why. If you want to argue against facts, you have to do it alone.


----------

